# 2012 best entry level dtg



## Bigbaby (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm about ready to take the plung into the dtg arena. Its 2012 and there have been some advances. I'm wondering which is the best entry level dtg printer. I'm interested in doing dark shirts as well. I understand there is a learning curve. I just want to be sure I get a good dependable print. Thanx in advance for your advice!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

define entry level. are you talking price, size, out-the-door package? something else?


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Anthea,
The best DTG would be defined by the model you have for your business. Depending on what you need it to do, how fast and what operating cost..it might be a 100k Kornit or a 8k used/referbished machine.

If you have Artwork and a market, there are some pretty reasonable wholesale avenues to follow. If you can make this fly, then you'll have the wisdom to ask the right questions to put together that model.

If possible, go to the ISS show later this month to see the machines in motion. Bring some artwork and grab some blank shirts.


----------



## ROYAL SAVAGE (Feb 18, 2009)

Bigbaby said:


> I'm about ready to take the plung into the dtg arena. Its 2012 and there have been some advances. I'm wondering which is the best entry level dtg printer. I'm interested in doing dark shirts as well. I understand there is a learning curve. I just want to be sure I get a good dependable print. Thanx in advance for your advice!


Read my article in Impressions Magazine January 2012 It may give you some food for thought.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Here are a couple of videos that you might also find helpful. Best wishes in your research.

Mark

What to Consider When Buying a DTG Printer - GarmentTools.com - YouTube 

Comparing Direct to Garment Printers using DTG Fact Finder - GarmentTools.com - YouTube


----------



## Bigbaby (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I definitely can't afford the 100K machine. Price is definitely a factor. I'm not against a refurbished machine if the quality is good and it's dependable. I see there are a couple new brands and I just want to break in at an affordable price with a quality machine. I can always upgrade later. The smaller machine is ok for now. I was looking at the hm1 or I guess the new kiosk 3, but then got a little confused with people singing the praise of other machines. It's a big move for me and I just don't want to mess up. Thanks for the links too. I'm going to check them out now!


----------

